# I'm a wretch saved by grace



## Syonne Geilnoire

Hi everyone, so glad to join wordreference forum.
do you know the latin for "I'm a wretch saved by grace" ?

thx so much..


----------



## Joca

Hmm, not sure about this one, but here is my attempt.

_Miser, gratia tamen servor._

If it is a woman, say "misera".

In any case, wait for a better answer.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Gratia salvat(us)(a) miser(a) sum.


----------



## Syonne Geilnoire

Thanks so much for replying.
Since there are many version for this sentence, I wonder which one is correct (or may it be all correct?).

I got another 2 versions for the translation :
1. Infelix sum, salvatus per gratiam.

2. Miser salvatus [or "misera salvata" if you're female] gratia sum.

So, can you help me to decide which one of the 4 is best?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Joca

I would chose Kevin's or number 2. Both are the same, except for the word order. I am also wondering if you could add "however", although it is not in the original.

Miser salvatus autem/tamen gratia sum.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Don't forget that gratia's ablative is also *gratia*, meaning by, with or from grace, among other things. Therefore a preposition shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Syonne Geilnoire

Thanks everyone =) for the translation; really appreciate it.. Gbu..


----------

